# Brass Scorpion of Khorne



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Had to share this one with you guys;

Brass Scorpion for Apacalypse


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That is one very nice looking model. Finally something that looks like the crawling Deamon engines from Necropolis. Rules sound nasty as well. I like it, I like it a lot.

Good to see Chaos are getting somehting other than a conversion pack.

Cheers Heph


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Thats what i was thinking, Jac. 

I seemed to have missed where the rules were? 

Thanks, Heph! :mrgreen:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Is that going to be an actual model? Just looks like a super converted Defiler.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Actually it looks basically the same as a conversion inWD a while back and that scorpion defiler in the rulebook. Still pretty nice.

But on to some new stuff ogryns, plaguetank conversion and apocalypse sized table and battle


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

:? Forgot the others;

trenchtable

apocalypse template and forgeworld sized aeronautica imperialis

more of that table, forgeworld sized aeronautica imperialis and templates


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cheers Heph again. I'm pretty sure that Brass Scorpian is a actual model as the one in the rule book picture (rules! sweet as!) is Black Legion and the model is Khorne - different weapons fit.

Don't really like the Nurgle Baneblade much. It's just got a different turrent and 2 pots of goo on the side thats about it. But then again I'm not a fan of the loyalist version either.

I've been thinking about it and the main barrel on all the BB looks far to big. The turrent is set to far back so its ass looks small as well. Don't even get me started on the one with its side sospons set forward. Just can't please some people can you lol.

Big thanks though - Those Orgyn look absolotaly brilliant.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

There is even more news guys link

Quick summary;
- Apocalypse will use datasheets and unit formations that will allow you to do special things with units and armies (no suprise here :wink
- As a result Apocalypse games don't use the traditional force organisation chart of 40K
- Chaos gets a warprift datasheets allowing you to take stuff like as a warp rift if you take a greater daemon and 3 units of lesser daemons. Enemies psychers with x distance take a perils of the warp and deamons pore forth from the rift.
- Lost & Damned are back - take a minimum of 3 mutant hordes and you can take any IG units you want  

- The exciting part - THESE DATASHEETS AND OTHERS WILL BECOME AVAIBLE ONLINE!

- Simplefied rules for flyers
- Scenarios are objective based and takes place on larger tables
- Book is over 200 pages and also has a section from veteran players who have played such massive games. Also has some sort of scenario to keep the action going regardless of the point number (whatever that means)
- Some examples of special units; The Fortress of Arrogance (Yarrick's personal baneblade), Space Marine Chapter Master, Ork Stompa, Eldar Aspect Assault Wave (can use some sort of forceflied to pin enemies), Tyranids Mycetic Assault Storm (5 or more carnifex all deepstriking at once), Tau Rapid Insertion Force, Necron Monolith Phalanx (3 Monolith in triangle with some effect) and the Brass Scorpion.
- A series of strategic assets to help balance uneven point values armies
- Stuff like strategic redeployment, Supreme Headquarters, Orbital Bombarment and the return of the Vortex Grenade (Nasty, nasty)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yet another great update from you Heph thank you so much.

I really want to see the parts for the Scorpian - and for the thrice cursed Baneblade actually.

I wonder if The Fortress of Arrogance is that really really ugly looking Baneblade with the stubby barrel that looks as if its on a hellhound turrent and sponsens placed forward on the hull. Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## Thrawn (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't like the Scorpion. It is just to much like the defiler and I don't like the look of it in general.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Tau Rapid Insertion Force - must find out what this is!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It's most likely a package deal that gives you a fast-moving, fluff-scale army (such as a Space Marine Battle Company... not something you can easily field in a normal sized game!). I mean, they are going to have an Imperial Guard Infantry Company package from direct services, so I'd imagine it's something similar.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

I like the brass scorpion. I could see GW making a new sprue or 2 for it withe the rest of the model being the base of the Defiler model.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

The Wraithlord said:


> Tau Rapid Insertion Force - must find out what this is!


A euphemism.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

> Tau Rapid Insertion Force - must find out what this is!


A boxset Including a Hammerhead, Railhead and Skyray! :roll:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah I will get it lol.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

> A euphemism.


that. is. funny.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Dang funny. The Rapid Insertion Force is the Crises suits, the Stealth Suits, and a couple of Vespid I think. Not quite sure. Too busy looking at the shiny new SM BATTLE COMPANY!!! 116 SM!!

-Dirge


----------

